# Protektoren Rucksack



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Protektor-Rucksack. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich lieber einen Evoc oder einen Deuter nehme. oder habt ihr noch andere Tipps?

Ich denke ein Rucksack ist angenehmer als dauerhaft eine Weste zu tragen?

Danke und LG
Steffi


----------



## 4mate (19. Juni 2013)

Evoc - Rucksack (Damen) - Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherub1509 (19. Juni 2013)

Danke, direkt dort auch noch geschrieben


----------



## simply-out (20. Juni 2013)

Wofür benötigst Du die Rückenprotektion denn? Also, was willst Du fahren? Und wie häufig?
Bikepark?


----------



## cherub1509 (20. Juni 2013)

Enduro/Freeride...
im Urlaub geht es nach Finale und an den Gardasee. Da ich noch recht viel ausprobiere und viel übe denke ich mit Protektor ist besser als ohne?! Je nach Abfahrt trage ich Ellenbogen und Knieschoner


----------



## simply-out (20. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann ist ein Rucksack defintiv eine gute Wahl, da Du zwei Fliegen mit einer Kappe... du weisst schon 

Ich habe den Evoc Freeride Tour in Grösse "S" und bin sehr zufrieden! Es passt viel rein, er liegt gut am Körper und den Protektor kann man herausnehmen, falls man ihn mal nicht benötigt.

Hier ist gerade einer im Angebot! 
http://www.google.de/imgres?start=9...4&tbnw=194&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:100,i:49

Wenn es für Dich wichtig ist, zu wissen (da ist ja manchmal einfach nur "Kopf-Sache" - wie so oft beim Mountainbiken), dass Du einen Protektor am Rücken hast, dann ist das sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Grundsäztlich sind Rückprotektoren natürlich "länger" (meist vom Nacken bis zum Steißbein)
z. b. soetwas: http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:0,i:188&tx=68&ty=71 

Wenn Du schon einen guten Rucksack hast und wenn Du irgendwann auch mal planst auch in Bikeparks zu fahren, würde ich Dir eher einen Rücken-Protektor empfehlen....
Allerdings sollte der bestehende Rucksack dann auch gut sitzen - auch wenn Du den Rückenprotektor an hast...

Ich muss mich jetzt aus dem Thema ausklinken, da ich gleich zur Fahrtechnik-Trainer Fortbildung aufbrechen muss und dann wohl kein WebZugang mehr habe...

Ich wünsche Dir eine freudige Recherche und eine gute Entscheidung.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## cherub1509 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja super Danke
Dann suche ich mir mal nen OLaden wo ich den Evoc "aufsetzen" kann Soll ja auch richtig passen.
Habe noch gar keinen Rucksack. Ich kaufe grad alles zusammen. In summe zu Anfang ja schon ziemlich teuer


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2013)

Schmeisse den hier noch in die Runde:

http://soulbiker.com/news/der-grossglockner-protector-rucksack

Variabel und bei weitem die beste Belüftung am Rücken!


----------

